

This tiny startup thinks it can challenge Costco and Walmart - samx18
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/13/this-tiny-startup-thinks-it-can-challenge-costco-and-walmart-with-just-6-5m-and-an-app/

======
rjf1990
Interesting, especially the part of making it mobile-only. Seems odd to me but
I'm sure they have a reason behind it.

Also, part of the reason why Costco and Sams are so expensive is the fact that
they have no signs, which forces people to search for things and come across
things they need. Also is this startup planning on charging a membership fee?

